# Reflux/Smoking



## Kaye2003 (Dec 31, 2003)

My doctor told me today that the reason my sore throat will not go away is because I have a secondary infection from acid reflux due to smoking. He put me on amoxi for 10 days and told me to put the smokes down. I've already been working on that. Doing pretty good w/ 1/2pack a day considering I was a 1 1/2 pack a day person last year. Have any of you had smoking cause a sore throat like this in relation to acid reflux. I'm just worried it could be something else.


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I used to smoke about 4 years ago but had to stop due to the pain and reflux it caused. I dont remember a sore throat as such but a tight feeling in the top of my stomach and pain. I had to give it up as it hurt me too much.Emx


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm with em. Indigestion and later diarrhea all trace back to smoking, along with bad diet, alcohol, stress, etc. Eventually it even developed into reflux. I certainly had sore throats but I never associated that with digestion.Good luck.Mark


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Mark, do you still get indigestion?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Nope. I blundered into a flavonoid supplement in trying to control my chloreserol and have not had more than a passing problem with bowels or digestion since 1999. (Of course, I don't smoke; but I have been able to reintroduce all of my other triggers.)


----------

